# The day I forgave my dad



## katiekr (Nov 24, 2016)

I remember the day I forgave my dad.It was when I was 12 years old and he did not think about what he did one day.He thought a shot gun of his was unloaded not opening it up checking if it had ammunition in it.I was in the way and he said it was unloaded at first.Pulled the trigger and was not unloaded.I was hit in my right leg below the knee and mom called 911 which I was taken to the hospital.My dad felt terrible for what he did to me.Doctor walked out,I was taken to the operating room and were told they could not save my right leg which was amputated below the knee.The next day I was told this seeing my right leg was amputated below the knee.I was a little mad at my dad at first and told him he could of opened it up checking for ammunition.Luckily he was cleared and it was called an accident which it was investigated.He saw I went through a lot after what happened,went through rehab getting fit for a prosthetic leg as well.It was one day we sat down in the living room and told me that he was sorry for what he did to me.I remember my mom saying I had to forgive him one day,he made a mistake and people make mistakes in life.Looked at him and said I forgive you to him.We hugged and said thank you to me.He learned his lesson from this too and has seen what I go through putting on my prosthetic leg.


----------



## jorgegene (May 26, 2012)

God bless you.

We all have things to forgive and things to be forgiven.
yours is extraordinarily tough.


----------



## katiekr (Nov 24, 2016)

It was tough and I went through at least 3 months of rehab including getting around in crutches before I got my prosthetic leg.My parents had their home redone in certain spots so I did get around too.Dad regrets it to this day for what he did to me and knows he can't go back fixing it.


----------



## Emerging Buddhist (Apr 7, 2016)

A little mad?

You are an angel...


----------



## jorgegene (May 26, 2012)

I can only imagine the pain physical and emotional you went through.

but........sounds like you have rejected victimhood and woe is me and carved out a good life with kids and a good husband.

you are a tribute to the human spirit.


----------



## katiekr (Nov 24, 2016)

I don't let things hold me back and the anger was there a little bit.My dad now tells people check a gun at least 3 times if it is unloaded,He tells them what happened to me which took my right leg below the knee all because he did not check very well.My husband is a good man,he sees me as a normal wife and told him what happened.My kids see me as a normal mom and my oldest whom is 20 says I am a great mom.


----------

